# Ceramic heater and a basking light???



## Beardyman (Dec 7, 2009)

I am just in the process of setting up my first ever bearded dragon setup and currently confused due to so many mixed reports over the heating issue.

I have a 4ft vivexotic vivarium and have installed a microclimate AHS 250 watt ceramic heater. This is getting my temperature levels fine but some sites are saying I should also have a separate basking light running on a separate thermostat. Is this correct? Surely the heat from each other is going to muck up the stats or is it a case of having to finely balance both stats to get the right temps?


----------



## bearded pirate (Aug 22, 2009)

you will need a basking light as well as a ceramic heat source as beardies like to bask and naturally are drawn towards the light as well as the heat. use the ceramic to maintain viv temps (attached to stat set at say 70c) and use a normal spot lamp (either 60w or 100w) depending on distance from fitting to basking spot but aim for temps around 105c )at basking spot), you will find that the ceramic wont come on that often and is only really needed to maintain comfortable temps at night unless you live in a really cold house and then it will be on slightly more but the spot normally gives a good balance for hot and coll end of the viv.


----------

